# Some 3DS games Priced at 49.99



## LightyKD (Jan 16, 2011)

Source Below...

http://www.destructoid.com/gamestop-tentat...99-191442.phtml


I'm going to assume that this is in reference to U.S. pricing of Nintendo 3DS games. Anywho, I didnt see this story here so I made a post.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2011)

I remember seeing DS games go for around $35 at launch usually, maybe a bit more.

It's a bit of an unreasonable jump, but console games did pretty much jump this gen by $10 (they used to be like $50 brand new on last gen but now they're all $60, outside of Wii games which are $50).

But hey, if it's a good enough game (and the anti-piracy can't be cracked) then it'll be worth it. I'd certainly pay it for Snake Eater 3D at least. Probably not any of the other launch games though.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 16, 2011)

well psp games cost 40 dollars new. Makes sense kinda. but honestly, if we end up paying 70 dollars for games in the next gen (following the current pattern we would) i will never buy games.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2011)

It's expensive, but not really unforeseen. 3DS games are going to be expensive to make (at first.) Give them a year and the price will go down.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 16, 2011)

In Australia we pay $50.00 (maybe about $30.00-$50.00, Used to be pretty much always $50.00) for DS games on average, New PS3 games are usually $100+ unless there is a sale or something...


----------



## Saken (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol, 50 bucks for DS, more like 70 bucks on release for something highly anticipated, like Pokemon or something..


----------



## m3rox (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not really that surprised.  I remember paying 40+ for DS games back in the day.


----------



## Sop (Jan 16, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> In Australia we pay $50.00 (maybe about $30.00-$50.00, Used to be pretty much always $50.00) for DS games on average, New PS3 games are usually $100+ unless there is a sale or something...


Black Ops for Xbox360 was $120 where I live.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is bad news for Australian Gamers. The 3DS here is already being priced at $348.00 and with the games seeing 50 Dollars over-seas from an Australian point games might end up hitting the $100.00 mark.

New retail games for Xbox and Ps3 are already 120 dollars if the hype level is high. This is just un-reasonable for a hand held console even if it is in 3D.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 16, 2011)

DS games here are €40-€45 and Wii games €50-€60.
3DS Games will probably be probably around the price of Wii games.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 16, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> This is bad news for Australian Gamers. The 3DS here is already being priced at over 300 dollars and with the games seeing 50 Dollars over-seas from an Australian point games might end up hitting the $100.00 mark.
> 
> New retail games for Xbox and Ps3 are already 120 dollars if the hype level is high. This is just un-reasonable for a hand held console even if it is in 3D.


damn. no wonder you people pirate. 120 dollars for a game is stupid.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is. Companies wonder why we pirate and don't even look at the prices for their own games and put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 16, 2011)

Ds Games cost more or less 60$ here.
Ughhh, They even sell fake catridges at that price.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 16, 2011)

Australians get ripped off, and prices only seem to go up and up.

I remember paying AU$70 for Sega Saturn games 10 years ago... and around the same for N64 games (with the exception of Paper Mario, which sold for $100).

I don't know why they keep raising the prices of games...


The US and AU dollar are now more or less equal... so if were are charged more than the US for our games now, it is quite clear that it is just a cash grab....


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Australians get ripped off, and prices only seems to go up and up.
> 
> I remember paying AU$70 for Sega Saturn games 10 years ago... and around the same for N64 games (with the exception of Paper Mario, which sold for $100).
> 
> I don't know why they keep raising the prices of games...



The only reason they do it is for money.

When EB Games first set up shop in the city I live they sold some of the most expensive games for prices which a Hobo could get excited over. Now everything in EB Games is over priced because it's under new management.

I guess it's just the way things are. Newer generations of consoles and games mean more "advanced" technology which gives places an excuse to rip every poor sod who can't pirate off :/


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 16, 2011)

Higher need for piracy = higher chance of hacking.  
The weeks after the 3DS release will be a anxious time for sure.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 16, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 16, 2011)

Lets just all hope that a flashcart would be released


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 16, 2011)

When the PSP launched there were several games that were sold for $50 US

For the past several years a number of DS game have sold for $40 US

This could all be legit. Your wallet will say "ouch."


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 16, 2011)

And I never buy things like controllers here, they are that overpriced.

It actually works out cheaper if I import one from Play Asia (Official Japanese version or Asian version)...


All that actually happens is that the Australian division of Sony/Nintendo loses my money, and the Japanese division of Sony/Nintendo gains my money...

So if the Australian distributers want to increase their sales, they might want to consider lowering their prices to compete on a global market...

I only ever buy Japanese accessories... because they are generally cheaper and often have cool limited edition colors...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> And I never buy things like controllers here, they are that overpriced.
> 
> It actually works out cheaper if I import one from Play Asia (Official Japanese version or Asian version)...
> 
> ...



I'd Import everything from Japan if I knew Japanese.

Japan is one of my favorite countries of all time.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 16, 2011)

In Australia we get DS Games games at $60-70 new!
So $50 doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> In Australia we get DS Games games at $60-70 new!
> So $50 doesn't sound that bad.



Until you realize that means you'll be paying 80-90 for these new games.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> In Australia we get DS Games games at $60-70 new!
> So $50 doesn't sound that bad.



The $50 isn't the Australian Price it's the American Price. And $50 American isn't very cheap. This means Australia may end up seeing $100 pricing for most 3DS games.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 16, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Australian dollar is actually ALMOST equal to the US dollar... (0.98 or 0.99 US cents)... so it actually shouldn't cost so much here... they are just theiving money snatchers...

US$50 = AU$52 or thereabouts


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Firstly the exchange rate is not the reason for price differences alone. Secondly, I am surprised more people aren't saying "I'm not buying any 3DS games, I'm going to pirate them, $50 is way too much!" or something similar, seeing as they find $50 console games too much...


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 16, 2011)

I wish people would stop posting these 3DS/game pricing threads. Guys, you only have to wait 4 more days until we're flooded with legitimate info, not rumors/placeholders.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Firstly the exchange rate is not the reason for price differences alone.



How can they justify a $20 or $30 price difference just because of region.

I mean, both regions use the same English translation, so it is not like the Australian version should cost as much a multi-language European version.


I would accept $10 more... but more than this? Hardly. It is cheaper just to import a foreign version from Play Asia.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to the distributors, not me.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your earlier quote seemed to suggest that you were privvy to the reason for the price difference (ie. being not exchange rate alone).


Apologies for responding to your post.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know enough to know it's the publishers/distributors decision and that the retail stores barely make a profit at all from the sale price so asking them to lower the prices of games is having them lose money. The GST probably takes effect as well.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 16, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going off second hand information here but its got to do with our geographic location. Rockband 1 in Australia cost almost double what it did in America and the reasoning that Harmonix gave was that it costs more to ship to Australia than America. Dont ask me why they think that, as we are closer to China and I cant see how it would increase it by that much. All distributers sell their games to retail stores at a set price and as such, stores like GAME and EB have to price it so that they dont lose money on it, while stores such as Big W and JB Hi-Fi are able to sell it at a discounted rate due to bringing in revenue with other purchases. This inflates the prices and since EB is where most people go for selection, they have a market grip on it and are less likely to sell cheap when they know people will buy games at $110. If you look around, most new released games can be found for a significantly lower price, like Assassins Creed Brotherhood. I found that for $68 on the week of release.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 16, 2011)

I converted AUD (Australian Dollar) to EUR (Euro's), and the result is:
100.00 AUD 	= 	73.9150 EUR

Which means you Ausie guys probably pay 10-20 for it in euro's.
But we'll just have to wait and see, just a few more days.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you serious?

Black Ops Australia = Black Ops America

$120 for Black Ops Australia ≠ $52 for Black Ops America

The generally accepted reason is that it costs more to ship to Australia. I don't see how that's so, seeing as were a few thousand km's closer to China.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I converted AUD (Australian Dollar) to EUR (Euro's), and the result is:
> 100.00 AUD 	= 	73.9150 EUR
> 
> Which means you Ausie guys probably pay 10-20 for it in euro's.


Did you not read the part where price conversion has like nothing to do with it?


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Are you serious?
> 
> Black Ops Australia = Black Ops America
> 
> ...


Don't forget the GST, the reason over seas sellers can sell cheaper online and no one has to pay taxes on it unless it is over $1000.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why the system sucks.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing unforseen.


And you can't complain. Here, for example, Pokémon Trozei costs 170 dollars.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Nothing unforseen.
> 
> 
> And you can't complain. Here, for example, Pokémon Trozei costs 170 dollars.


That's what 8.65 AUD?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 16, 2011)

They seem to charge what people will pay for it.

If everyone boycots high Australian game prices... and imports a cheaper version... the distributers will be faced with a simple ultimatum: lower the price or go out of business.

It has been about 5 years since I have purchased a game here. Usually I import the cheaper UK or USA version (depending on region lock out/etc).
(If I remember correctly, the last game I bought here was Gamecube "Zelda: Twilight Princess", and that cost me about $100 at EB).

It seems like extortion to charge the double the price for *exactly *the same product.


And if the cost of importing things from China is the only reason they give for the higher price (which does not make sense at all), I call "rip off".

Also, GST does not account for a price diffrence of over $30. It only acounts for $5 - $10 at most.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> They seems to charge what people will pay for it.
> 
> If everyone boycots high Australian game prices... and imports a cheaper version... the distributers will be faced with a simple ultimatum: lower the price or go out of business.
> 
> ...


I did not say it was the sole reason, also they *can't* lower their prices. It has been explained twice in this thread why, they will lose money if they lower their prices.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was for actual CD's with games sure I might believe you. But Australians pay more for digital content aswell ie. Steam
I can imagine a slight difference in price to round up the figures to it looks pretty but sometimes we pay 20-30 dollars more then the Americans or Europeans

And also shipping isnt that expensive, they just need to learn to play together like good little kids. Ive worked on docks in Australia and half the containers coming from Hong Kong were empty, couldve fitted alot of games in there.
My suggestion is; containerpooling. Kinda like carpooling but then for shipping xD


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> If that was for actual CD's with games sure I might believe you. But Australians pay more for digital content aswell ie. Steam
> I can imagine a slight difference in price to round up the figures to it looks pretty but sometimes we pay 20-30 dollars more then the Americans or Europeans
> 
> And also shipping isnt that expensive, they just need to learn to play together like good little kids. Ive worked on docks in Australia and half the containers coming from Hong Kong were empty, couldve fitted alot of games in there.
> My suggestion is; containerpooling. Kinda like carpooling but then for shipping xD


The publishers choose the prices for steam, they're still expensive because they need to not out-compete retail stores... 
Oh and if the solution to their shipping problems was so simple a kid could have thought of it, I'm sure they already have thought of something similar...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 16, 2011)

DS games were $40+ earlier, and that's when DS games here were priced at BD 30 (my countrys currency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), so if its 49.99 which is $50, it'll be BD 40+ which is alot, considering DS lites here are sold for BD 60...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good thing Canada has a almost equal dollar to the USA.

Btw, this thread needs moar Canadians then Aussies.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Good thing Canada has a almost equal dollar to the USA.
> 
> Btw, this thread needs moar Canadians then Aussies.


I don't know what you talkin' aboot. Eh.

But seriously are there many Americans out there willing to pay as much as a console game for a 3DS game?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all depends on the game.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 16, 2011)

Supply and Demand, Nintendo fully knows well about this decision and due to their high reputation they can even price 3DS games around to $60 if they wanted too. Why? Their handheld already cost 300 dollars so it just softens the blows for consumers to be so relieve to buy those games for $50 dollars! Sure its not going to be bought as soon as possible, its still going to sell. 

Nintendo only cares about two things. 1) Satisfaction of the consumers. 2) Their overall reputation for years to come. 
Without these two, they can't hold it against themselves for not fulfilling these two things. It's about the money mostly, they can't do that without giving what the customer/gamer wants or putting their reputation on the line.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well obviously the publishers choose the price... they always do -_-
RRP is based upon what the publisher say it is

The idea is simple, the execution isnt. And why go through some difficult progress to make less money when you can make more money doing it like this? Business wise theyre doing the proper thing. Get more money with less effort


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you guys being serious with this thread? First off, all of those release dates are pure guesses. Nintendo has not yet announced the North American launch titles, or any titles for that matter. Second of all, any time you see a release date for the first or second of a month, 99.99% of the time, it's a made up date. Without a date, the stores cannot start to take pre-orders.

This is like saying the Nintendo 3DS will cost $999, since that is the price in GameStop's system. Neither the prices nor the release dates nor the games have been announced by Nintendo for North America. Will some games be that price? I'm sure they will. We paid what, $60 for Ocarina of Time when it first came out? Now it'll be in 3D and a little less.

The prices aren't even being raised. They are still lower than what they used to be for handheld systems. Nintendo first party DS games are $34.99 already. People are complaining that much about an extra $15? Did you forget that it's 3D? And that it costs a little extra to develop because of that?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 16, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Lol, 50 bucks for DS, more like 70 bucks on release for something highly anticipated, like Pokemon or something..


You serious? When pokemon came out in AU, It sold for around 120AUD.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it did not. Stop over exaggerating. It was ~$70AUD for heartgold and soulsilver.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 16, 2011)

Its gonna cost 50euro's in holland anyway, which is almost 70 dollars. :


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 16, 2011)

cheap
that's to say, a wii game here is about 100-150 in usd if it's new
however the consoles are cheap as hell

piracy much? guess so


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What store are you talking about? I swear i wasn't overexaggerating.. (Although store prices are usually the same..)


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much all of them, there was a price match where you could get it cheaper ($62 or something) than the usual $70. DS games have never been and never will be $120, that is over exaggerating.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 16, 2011)

I wish i could've snapped a picture when Pokemon Platinum was 120AUD and so was GTA:CW.


----------



## danweb (Jan 16, 2011)

We (Australians) always get ripped off with video games. DS games are normally around $50, $60 for prof layton and $70 for pokemon and the dollar is less then a cent away from the american. i never buy games until they go down anyway but i just always feel ripped off.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 16, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Are you on drugs?It was at $70 maximum at most stores (EB Games, GAME, Target, Big W etc.) Gaming truly is ridiculous in Australia. That's where piracy comes in as said before.


----------



## antwill (Jan 16, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not, that's where importing comes in. Piracy comes in because people believe they are entitled to something for nothing, and because they stupidly believe that they need to play any game they want without paying. While everyone else is smart about it and saves up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Nintendo only cares about two things. 1) Satisfaction of the consumers. 2) Their overall reputation for years to come.



Pfft, nice joke. Everyone thinks Nintendo is this oasis in the desert of evil gaming companies like Activision, Sony, whatever. They're not. They're money hungry bastards like the rest of 'em. They'll do simply anything that'll get them a profit. Signing off on thousands of shovelware games, dropping some of their beloved franchises (F-Zero, Star Fox, etc) because they won't sell, producing low quality "family" games like Wii Sports and Wii Party (both of which are really bland), and yes, they do milk franchises. They just are able to make anything they do for profit sound like a "for the fans" type of thing. I'm not saying that Sony or Microsoft are any better, but fact is Nintendo isn't a "for the fans" company that "listens to customers" and "cares" about their "fanbase".

Pretty much any big gaming corporation is just a big money-hungry monster, no matter how they spin it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where your blunt fanboyish gets in the way. I will like to go into details about your post, however I have to get reeady for my day. The thing is Nintendo does have money, so its no bother of the obvious reason for their longevity inside the gaming industry. When I look at the any other company its all about MONEY so this doesn't really isolate Nintendo from Mircosoft, Sony, Toshibi, and etc. 

One thing I give credit to Nintendo is that they are trying to reach a different breed of gamers out there. Sure the shovelware games are for those individuals who are casual gamers. Nintendo realize in general, that no matter how many times you make a game, there will be people critizing it in the end like the same way as a movie. (No games doesn't equal movies!) So in the long run, Nintendo doesn't want to touch a franchise they know that can ruin its reputation. So they remake/revamp those franchises to give it a new twist thus keeping those lost gems alive. As far as Mario goes, that plumber already have been everywhere as far as setting goes. Who knows, Nintendo can be working on another classic game like Zelda, Metriod or Star Fox. It just that their time and effort has to be there 100% or otherwise its not going to be as successful as their previous launches.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2011)

49.99 what? USD?


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 16, 2011)

Canonbeat234 you are one of the biggest fanboys I've ever seen. Rationalizing shovelware. Seriously, you do realize that there are legitimately good casual games compared to shovelware. Also I'm pretty sure they remake/revamp when they think it is profitable. Having money also doesn't mean that Nintendo isn't doing everything they can for more. Especially when Nintendo has recently gone down in profit.


----------



## moodswinger (Jan 16, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> *Having money also doesn't mean that Nintendo isn't doing everything they can for more.*



True that!


----------



## Adr990 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm...


And I wanted to go legal this time on the 3DS...

Well done Nintendo... xD

I think I want the 3DS to be hacked now, because if prices go up every new console it will be insane..


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 16, 2011)

That's the same price as most PS2 games.

I gotta say, they're making it awfully hard for me to want to not pirate.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 16, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 you are one of the biggest fanboys I've ever seen. Rationalizing shovelware. Seriously, you do realize that there are legitimately good casual games compared to shovelware. Also I'm pretty sure they remake/revamp when they think it is profitable. Having money also doesn't mean that Nintendo isn't doing everything they can for more. Especially when Nintendo has recently gone down in profit.



Clearly someone loves to shout 'accusations' at someone who doesn't believe their beliefs. Well for starters Nintendo is a business so money will always come first. Why are you trying to ignore the fact that shovelware being on Nintendo DS doesn't be bought by gamers who loves them? Wake up, Nintendo can't please everybody so stop complaining about it. It makes them money so they don't care what kind crowd they are pleasing or disappointing. Look at how long it took a remake classic Donkey Kong game to be release on to the console once more. Nintendo did that to show they can still make classic games like they were before but they needed time to get it done correctly. 

Same thing with the Zelda: Skyward Sword, it needs to be done correctly or otherwise its not going to come out. You can't complain about one Nintendo game that was made directly by THEM that didn't suck or mediocre at best. To me Nintendo is focusing at gamers as a whole. Hardcore, Fanboys, Casual, Innovative, and Nostalgic fans. Nintendo can't deliver then there's something wrong, they know that so its a problem when they release a good game and it doesn't get the precise hype it deserves. Look at Mario Galaxy and Mario Galaxy 2, two major platformer games that are well credit for their efforts and hard work. A lot of people bought because its Mario, their mascot so of course its going to sell like crazy. When Nintendo put effort into it, it has to count or otherwise they will never get started on a game that don't care about. To me F-Zero was just a phase back then, so why will Nintendo touch it?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, the Game.co.uk website registers their 3DS selection at £39.99 a pop at the moment, although obviously that's a placeholder price until the 19th. Considering that most new DS games cost about £32 in there these days (Golden Sun was £35, rumour has it Pokemon B+W will be closer to £40) that's not too bad a price increase. Besides, my local GAME store is built in to my local Tesco. And Tesco is so eager to beat GAME on price that they sell games for absolute peanuts. Case and point, I bought Dead Rising 2 for £24 and Super Street Fighter IV for £13 no more than an hour ago. There's always bargains to be had if you know where to look. 

Failing that, UK gamers take my advice. Abuse the trade-in system. When the original Final Fantasy was released on PSP, Gamestation was selling it for a mere £17.99 and CEX was giving £28 cash for it. Abuse little mistakes like that to make a huge profit out of a day's trading and buy your games while expending none of the cash you started with


----------



## moodswinger (Jan 16, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Nintendo only cares about two things. 1) Satisfaction of the consumers. 2) Their overall reputation for years to come.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Canonbeat234 @ Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM) Well for starters Nintendo is a business so money will always come first.



Say what?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 16, 2011)

moodswinger said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Nintendo is all about the satisfaction of the consumer, then why *wouldn't* they want to please them since that will *hurt* their reputation. Especially since if they made these games people wanted, they'd get more money and a better reputation.






So unfortunately, his argument is nothing but blatant fanboyism and his testimony cannot be trusted your Honor!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> moodswinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I refuse to explain something that is taking as a joke. This whole topic is a joke so nothing is taken seriously.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 16, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Nintendo only cares about two things. 1) Satisfaction of the consumers. 2) Their overall reputation for years to come.
> 
> QUOTE(Canonbeat234 @ Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM) Well for starters Nintendo is a business so money will always come first.





Spoiler














Satisfaction of the consumers and their overall reputation for years to come will get them the money that to them will always come first.

If satisfaction of the consumers their appealing to is not giving them enough money they will switch to other consumers and built their reputation with them.    

Honor his argument is valid. 

I think that what he trying to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I doubt this price, at least for a lot of games.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Well, the Game.co.uk website registers their 3DS selection at £39.99 a pop at the moment, although obviously that's a placeholder price until the 19th. Considering that most new DS games cost about £32 in there these days (Golden Sun was £35, rumour has it Pokemon B+W will be closer to £40) that's not too bad a price increase. Besides, my local GAME store is built in to my local Tesco. And Tesco is so eager to beat GAME on price that they sell games for absolute peanuts. Case and point, I bought Dead Rising 2 for £24 and Super Street Fighter IV for £13 no more than an hour ago. There's always bargains to be had if you know where to look.
> 
> Failing that, UK gamers take my advice. Abuse the trade-in system. When the original Final Fantasy was released on PSP, Gamestation was selling it for a mere £17.99 and CEX was giving £28 cash for it. Abuse little mistakes like that to make a huge profit out of a day's trading and buy your games while expending none of the cash you started with



but the main point here is that DS games are way more priced than console games, it's complete madness, and you wonder why people pirate ds games, £40 for a ds game? i could buy 3 budget ps3 games for that ammount.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sure games will go up to $50, but I seriously doubt that will be the norm, otherwise they're just not gonna sell.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jan 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let me put it this way

In the US i see people buying a game for 35$, and in Australia I see people buying the same game for 3 itmes the price

Add to that the region lock, and what you get is paying 3 times as much for every game

You think that's fair?
Oh and yeah importing a 3DS is probably gonna cost a LOT more


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I refuse to explain something that is taking as a joke. This whole topic is a joke so nothing is taken seriously.



Basically you just contradicted yourself and when he completely pointed that out, you just refused to respond because you have no good counterpoint. Maybe he put it in a more comical matter but calling the whole topic a "joke" because you have no leg to stand on is, well, a joke.

If I were you I'd just admit that I'm wrong and step out of the topic.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Pretty much, was doing it in a comical way. You guys are too serious, I thought I'd lighten you guys up a little bit.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No a joke is a joke to begin with, altough I will apologize for my trolling failure


----------



## antwill (Jan 17, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah nice, trying to play off your ignorant fanboyism by saying you failed to troll,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Come up with a better excuse next time. You're a terrible liar.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 17, 2011)

Gamestop is stupid. I'm getting all my games from Wal*Mart, where all the games are three cents cheaper. :awesome:


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 17, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> well psp games cost 40 dollars new. Makes sense kinda. but honestly, if we end up paying 70 dollars for games in the next gen (following the current pattern we would) i will never buy games.


You obviously don't understand the economy.


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 17, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Ds Games cost more or less 60$ here.
> Ughhh, They even sell fake catridges at that price.


So true.I'll probably buying my games through play-asia though they are also quite expensive.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 17, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Gamestop is stupid. I'm getting all my games from Wal*Mart, where all the games are three cents cheaper. :awesome:


Don't forget you can just buy a game, play it in a month, and return it. All that, free of charge! Then you use the $$$ to get another game.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously don't understand the wage limitations of entry level jobs (fast food, retail, etc). Also given that many of us have several hours of school a week, rent, and barely enough money to continue to support the habit of gaming. I really think that companies should just allow people to pay for a downloadable version of their games, then if the user wants the physical copy, make them pay for the disk and SH&H. That way people can buy a game and get the copy later, and people could still trade stuff at Gamestop and such.


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 17, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.  I'm in college for freaking game design, yet whenever I want a game I consider "should I pirate it, or would it be worth it?".  I should be one of the last people considering pirating a game, next to full fledged developers.

A combination of this economy and the high costs of college.  There needs to be more high quality games at a lower price... like Minecraft ^.^


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2011)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I like games that may have a one time payment/monthly/yearly. I have no problem paying 7 a month for an ever growing gme such as RuneScape, or a community driven game such as Graal. Then a few games like Guild Wars kept me hooked for years, just pay for one chapter and play free for life. I was lucky to buy a Gold sub at Graal Online and got a permanent classic sub out of it.


----------



## antwill (Jan 17, 2011)

Minecraft is neither high quality nor low price for what it is.


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 17, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Minecraft is neither high quality nor low price for what it is.



...what.

Sorry, I have to do some self promoting to prove you wrong.  THIS is what Minecraft is like for me and many others:







Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  I behold a realm that I rule, that I create, That.  I.  Dream.


----------



## antwill (Jan 17, 2011)

No, I know exactly what Minecraft is, and it is not worth the price it is.


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 17, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> No, I know exactly what Minecraft is, and it is not worth the price it is.


Haved you played the full version?
Edit:By full I mean paid/beta not the completed game


----------



## antwill (Jan 17, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because I do not believe it is worth the money, and I have yet to persuaded otherwise. I can understand why people pirate it though. I can understand having people pay for it if say it were $2 max.


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 17, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you should pirate it and check it out. My friend had a negative opinion of the game until he played it for 6 hours straight the first time.


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 17, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was about to ask how you can't afford $20 when most games are $60, then I noticed you have an Australian flag... How much does Minecraft cost down there?


----------



## antwill (Jan 17, 2011)

Firstly, the game costs the same as the AUD is pretty much the same as USD, if you had comprehended my sentence you'd know I don't believe in paying $20 for what it is. $2 maybe. But in no way do I believe it is worth $20 or anything near it. That is just my opinion, you should realise not everyone likes what you like and put it behind you.


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 17, 2011)

It should be whatever the Australian to Euro currency rate is unless they somehow manage to tax it.
Edit:My only problem with you not liking it is that you haven't given it a real chance yet.


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 17, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Firstly, the game costs the same as the AUD is pretty much the same as USD, if you had comprehended my sentence you'd know I don't believe in paying $20 for what it is. $2 maybe. But in no way do I believe it is worth $20 or anything near it. That is just my opinion, you should realise not everyone likes what you like and put it behind you.



That wasn't what I was implying, sorry if I offended...


----------



## antwill (Jan 17, 2011)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I know, I was just adding it in for anyone else trying to convince me that I am somehow wrong for not liking Minecraft. Also to shut up anyone thinking "Oh he doesn't like Minecraft... he must be trolling."


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 17, 2011)

Well to actually add something to the topic, if it goes the way of the psp where good games and generic games are $40 which in this case would be $50 if true my money will be spent on console/pc gaming.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> No, I know exactly what Minecraft is, and it is not worth the price it is.



Here's how Minecraft works...

>Buy Minecraft.
>Play Minecraft.
>Think Minecraft is boring.
>Look at clock and realize 3 months has gone by.
>Cry because of all your time wasted on Minecraft.

Personally I see TF2 as a better by since it seems more entertaining and it's pretty much the same cost but hey, I already got TF2. I could use Minecraft.

But back on topic, I don't remember PSP games retailing for $50. Yet again I've never bought a PSP game. Or looked at the PSP section in stores. Piracy ahoy!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 18, 2011)

lets hope this is just for games that have 3d and not for 2d games... thts bcz if its gonna be tht expensive then we will see more pirates hence more attention and thus more AP


----------

